# Yarn size/wt conversion UK metric to American



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Can someone here please convert this for me. I am looking at some yarn in the UK and I don't know how much yarn comes in the skein, or what the weight is of this particular yarn. 

the quantity is 400m per 100gms and it's UK 4 ply weight for knitting

I want to use it for weaving and just want to know how much is in a skein and how thick so I can calculate how much I'm going to need for the project I want to make.

If anyone is interested in the yarn I'm looking at it's the Swiss Spun Cashmere and Silk found here

http://www.knitwitchesyarns.co.uk/y...ange/swiss-spun-cashmere-and-silk-400m-100gms

Thanks!

fb


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think four-ply would be a light worsted. I think. Maybe more of a sport.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

If you need the ypp measure, just convert meters to yards and grams to pounds and you're good to go.


----------



## FMO3 (Nov 22, 2009)

UK 4 ply is the US standard fingering weight, also know in some parts of the UK as jumper weight. It's 14 wpi, but most of my jumper weight runs about 16 wpi....you use a 3-3.5mm needle most of the time for stocking stitch, no clue what that is in US needle sizes. 400 meters is about 420-440 yards per skein. 100 grams is about 3.5 ounces. 

The standard for UK to Us yarn weights are....

2 ply = lace wt
4 ply= fingering
5ply= sport
8ply= DK
10ply= worsted
12ply= bulky

The kicker is what is called a 5ply Gansey....it's between sport and DK wt, but has a true 5 plies.

Hope this helps


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thank you all very much. 

Svenska - do you carry the Swiss Mountain cashmere / silk or any of the Swiss spun yarns in that blend?

frazzle, my problem with just knowing the poundage weight was not knowing the weight weight and how many epi I would have. I didn't know if UK 4 was lace weight or a thicker yarn like dk or worsted. I'm not good yet with yarn weights and if I don't have a sample in front of me I don't guess well.

And FM03, thank you for that list of UK vs US weights. I'm going to write that in my book for reference. 

I had also emailed the yarn company and she came back with fingerling weight and 437 yards for this particular skein size/weight.

I think I'm going to start a yarn sample page in my reference book so I can look at it and get more familiar with the yarns.

Thank you all again.

fb


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

No, unfortunately I do not carry that yarn, and I don't have any cashmere yarns at present. 

But I will add it to my list of possible future yarns! Goodness, it's lovely!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Svenska, if you do ever get any in the cashmere/silk blend, in a fingerling weight or similar - and muted colors, please drop me a note. I'd love to try some out. What they carry is scrumptious looking yarn and I am sorely tempted to buy two skeins and make some type garment. I keep looking at that gray and if I could decide which color would blend well with that I might break my piggy bank and go ahead and get two and see how it really works on the loom.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I do have some silk blend yarns, and some are merino-silks. Most of my stuff at present is in brighter colors, though. I will definitely let you know if I do end up with any cashmere-silks! (One I know I can get, but haven't yet, is a MACHINE WASHABLE cashmere-silk blend for babies. The same yarn has another line of adult colors too!)


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I do have some silk blend yarns, and some are merino-silks. Most of my stuff at present is in brighter colors, though. I will definitely let you know if I do end up with any cashmere-silks! (One I know I can get, but haven't yet, is a MACHINE WASHABLE cashmere-silk blend for babies. The same yarn has another line of adult colors too!)


Is your merino / silk blend closely comparable to the yarn in that link? And do you have somewhere I could look at colors? I'm not totally adverse to bright colors for this first garment project. It's mostly a test garment to see if my idea works.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I would say it's just slightly heavier... at 380 yards per 100 grams, rather than 400 yards per 100 grams. Each skein is 50 grams, 191 yards. 

The link is here: http://spindleshuttleandneedle.com/mirasolnuna.html

I hope that's a yarn that will work for you!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I would say it's just slightly heavier... at 380 yards per 100 grams, rather than 400 yards per 100 grams. Each skein is 50 grams, 191 yards.
> 
> The link is here: http://spindleshuttleandneedle.com/mirasolnuna.html
> 
> I hope that's a yarn that will work for you!


I think I'll give it a try. I figured I'll need 5 skiens. Do you have two of the green, two of the rust colored and one of the almost black in stock?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes I do!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Great. And one more question. What would be a good yarn to weave those socks in that pattern you sent?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Something thin, I think, so it wouldn't be super bulky. Are you wanting a solid color for those? (This is going to be a fun project to watch, I hope you post pictures!)


----------

